# Help with stability



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey everyone, I am fairly new to snowboarding, I have went once or twice in the past but recently got my first board this year. The Flow Viper. (Its not the most expensive or the best but I thought it would be ok to start out on.)

When I was younger and rented, I was terrible. I just bombed hills (usually blue squares) and made it down in one piece. And now that I have been practicing constantly, my technique and everything is better, but at high speeds my stability feels weak. If I go to fast I am timid I'm going to lose control. And this is on Green circles not on blue squares.

My question is do you think this is a problem with me as a rider? Or was the board I was renting in the past stiffer, leading to more stability and allowing me to be more comfortable at high speeds? Do I need a new board?

Thanks anyone for their input, I am real bad riding on blue squares I know so I am well aware of that! I've ridden black diamonds before but with my speed concern that's not the best idea at the moment.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its almost always the rider...take some lessons. Perhaps when u were young...u was dumb and had no awareness of the consequences. Stability is about riding well skillwise and having the mental confidence of knowing what ur doing...then perhaps board specs and performance.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i don't think going faster is what you need sir.


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok cool, thanks! I am not sure that I was having an issue believing in what I was doing, I just know my board is cheap and high flex, while thinking back while renting it was stiff and I was worried maybe my board wasn't meant for faster slopes. Plus its a tad short since I am 5'10 and its 154. I know that it is just 5cm short from typical all-mountain. But again I'm new and don't know too much about the differences in boards, which is why I came to you guys.

And gotta go faster to get better! I'm not improving if I don't push my limits and feel a little uncomfortable!

PS: I'm kind of happy that it is me. This way I don't have to spend any more money and I know it's all on my shoulders rather than not having the right equipment to work my way up to diamonds.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Kokolis said:


> Plus its a tad short since I am 5'10 and its 154. I know that it is just 5cm short from typical all-mountain. But again I'm new and don't know too much about the differences in boards, which is why I came to you guys.


Your height has no bearing on board length. What do you weigh?


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Your height has no bearing on board length. What do you weigh?


I weigh 175lbs

I thought it had to do with your chin and your nose for all-mountain? Idk that is what I've been reading everywhere. I didn't come from a family of snowboarders or skiiers, I gotta learn by myself XD


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kokolis said:


> I weigh 175lbs
> 
> I thought it had to do with your chin and your nose for all-mountain? Idk that is what I've been reading everywhere. I didn't come from a family of snowboarders or skiiers, I gotta learn by myself XD


That's what people used to say like 10 years ago, but even now that we know better the old websites will still say that board length should depend on your height when it's not true.

And your board isn't really that short. I'm 5'9 170 lbs and I ride a 152. I don't want to sound like a jerk, but if you were any good you should be able to ride any blue run with almost any board. You just need to take some lessons to get your technique down and build some confidence. That's what is holding you back, not the board.


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

Rookie09 said:


> That's what people used to say like 10 years ago, but even now that we know better the old websites will still say that board length should depend on your height when it's not true.
> 
> And your board isn't really that short. I'm 5'9 170 lbs and I ride a 152. I don't want to sound like a jerk, but if you were any good you should be able to ride any blue run with almost any board. You just need to take some lessons to get your technique down and build some confidence. That's what is holding you back, not the board.


I already stated I was terrible XD I didn't have the privilege of learning while I was younger. Give me a few weeks and I'll catch up. I guess I should have asked if it was normal for a board to feel kind of unstable at higher speeds rather than wording it the way I did which made it sound like "Is this board holding me back?" 

Again appreciate everyone's feedback!

I haven't attempted a blue yet since getting the board, I came here to ask first, I may be fully capable of succeeding on one. Especially since I've went down two diamonds since coming back, crashing a bit, but still.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kokolis said:


> ….I was worried maybe my board wasn't meant for faster slopes. *Plus its a tad short since I am 5'10 and its 154. I know that it is just 5cm short from typical all-mountain*. But again I'm new and don't know too much about the differences in boards, which is why I came to you guys.
> 
> And *gotta go faster to get better! I'm not improving* if I don't push my limits and feel a little uncomfortable!


Nnnnoooo,.. You have to "_Get Better"_ to ride faster!! At least in order to do it without killing yourself and/or someone else!

(_…was I the only one who had the initial urge to tell him to stop riding blue squares and green circles and go get a snowboard to ride????_) :blink: :facepalm1: :laugh: 



Manicmouse said:


> Your height has no bearing on board length. What do you weigh?


*^this^*



Kokolis said:


> I weigh 175lbs
> 
> I thought it had to do with your chin and your nose for all-mountain? *Idk that is what I've been reading everywhere.* I didn't come from a family of snowboarders or skiiers, I gotta learn by myself XD


:WTF: :blink: Where exactly have you been reading that??? Certainly not here! There isn't a single reputable snowboarding website I can think of that would make that recommendation for sizing! (..a 16 year old kid working the rental counter for a pass and making less than min. wage? Sure!) But not anyone that really knows anything about snowboarding!!

I mean for fuck sake,..!!! Even when I was brand NooB, making all my "wrong" or ill considered, poorly advised first gear purchases,..? *THAT* particular piece of board sizing advice was the very first information I learned was complete bullshit!!! 

I really want to give you the benefit of the doubt that you aren't trolling? But It's kinda difficult for me to believe that you've been riding for a few years, have been recently researching new boards to purchase, and yet still rely on _that_ method of sizing boards!!!! :huh: 

You need to slow down, learn proper board control and riding technique and _then,.. _You will be ready to "Go Fast!!" You will also be able to do fast *and* be/feel stable as well!!! (…good for you and improving your skillz progression! _GREAT_ improvement in safety for the rest of us on the hill with you!!)


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Nnnnoooo,.. You have to "_Get Better"_ to ride faster!! At least in order to do it without killing yourself and/or someone else!
> 
> (_…was I the only one who had the initial urge to tell him to stop riding blue squares and green circles and go get a snowboard to ride????_) :blink: :facepalm1: :laugh:
> 
> ...


Feel better bro?

No wonder snowboarding can have a bad rep XD


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kokolis said:


> I already stated I was terrible XD I didn't have the privilege of learning while I was younger. Give me a few weeks and I'll catch up. I guess I should have asked if it was normal for a board to feel kind of unstable at higher speeds rather than wording it the way I did which made it sound like "Is this board holding me back?"
> 
> Again appreciate everyone's feedback!
> 
> I haven't attempted a blue yet since getting the board, I came here to ask first, I may be fully capable of succeeding on one. Especially since I've went down two diamonds since coming back, crashing a bit, but still.


Some boards will feel more stable than others depending on the profile of the board and the length. Again, even "unstable" boards won't keep you from riding more difficult terrain if you know what you're doing. You can't take shortcuts through progression by simply buying a nice board. You should first become a capable rider and then eventually buy a board more tailored to your needs once you're sure you know what you want to do with it.


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Nnnnoooo,.. You have to "_Get Better"_ to ride faster!! At least in order to do it without killing yourself and/or someone else!
> 
> (_…was I the only one who had the initial urge to tell him to stop riding blue squares and green circles and go get a snowboard to ride????_) :blink: :facepalm1: :laugh:
> 
> ...


I know this is more of an immature comment to respond to, but I will anyway.

And I didn't say I've been riding for a few years. I said I rode a few years ago. Meaning like once or twice with a friend while I was younger. And just this year got my first board and started going. 

A few sites to name a few, retailers, mind you (where I was going to purchase)

Snowboard Sizing, Size Charts and Guides

Snowboard Sizing & Buyer's Guide | evo

Plus I'd never put the lives of others in danger willingly. I've been doing almost nothing but the green runs over and over even though they seem easy, especially after doing the two diamonds I went on, despite others saying I was ready to move on. There is so much BS in this response its unreal XD

Grow up.


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

Rookie09 said:


> Some boards will feel more stable than others depending on the profile of the board and the length. Again, even "unstable" boards won't keep you from riding more difficult terrain if you know what you're doing. You can't take shortcuts through progression by simply buying a nice board. You should first become a capable rider and then eventually buy a board more tailored to your needs once you're sure you know what you want to do with it.


Thanks bro! Appreciate the actual real advice. I came here knowing being new I was going to have some trolls attack my lack of knowledge, but glad to see others still willing to help!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kokolis said:


> ….A few sites to name a few, retailers, mind you (where I was going to purchase)
> 
> Snowboard Sizing, Size Charts and Guides
> 
> Snowboard Sizing & Buyer's Guide | evo


Ok,.. gotta give ya that! I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't read it myself! If you had posted that claim without a link to the information? I'da flat out called you a lier!! They really should remove that bullshit information or at the very least disclaim it properly as simply "rental shop line management techniques." Find me *ONE* board manf. that lists the size ranges for their boards by riders height!!! 



Kokolis said:


> I know this is more of an immature comment to respond to, but I will anyway.
> 
> Grow up.


Fuck you! Learn to ride properly, safely and then,.. _maybe_ I'll consider your opinions or advice! :finger1:

Go ride a "blue square" ya "green" troll!!  :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll add this since you feel you are being unfairly picked on! I was being dead serious about my advice and opinion of you! I attempted to use some humor to try and make my point while trying to be too insulting! But now,..? I'll be completely blunt about how I feel about your OP!!!! It's fucktard knuckle draggers just like you, bombing at mach speed without any idea of how to ride or stay in control! Blasting down slopes that, based on their skills and ability, they have _NO_ business riding let alone trying to do them _faster??_

You're exactly the kind of fucktard that ends up seriously injuring or killing people!!! *THAT's* no fucking joke _or_ troll!

*You're* the one who needs to "Grow the Fuck Up," shit for brains! :facepalm1:
Speed does NOT = skill! Everything you've said about your skill, the way you ride, your miss information on boards etc?? Flat out *screams* unskilled, ignorant schmuck!!

Now usually,..? That's quite ok around here! We _all_ started out ignorant at some point! Most of us however didn't cop a butt hurt pissy attitude towards the people with the experience we were asking for help! (…another reasonably good indicator of who it is _really_ needs to grow up!)

I already know how to ride and size a board! …and I do it all while wearing my "big boy" SB pants too!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

whoa Chompers whoaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I'll add this since you feel you are being unfairly picked on! It's fucktard knuckle draggers just like you, bombing at mach speed without any idea of how to ride or stay in control! Blasting down slopes that, based on their skills and ability, they have _NO_ business riding let alone trying to do them _faster??_
> 
> You're exactly the kind of fucktard that ends up seriously injuring or killing people!!! *THAT's* no fucking joke _or_ troll!
> 
> *You're* the one who needs to "Grow the Fuck Up," shit for brains! :facepalm1:


LOL your a joke. You clearly don't read half the stuff I write in my posts to be typing shit like that. That or you're trolling hard. I got the information I needed from other helpful people here, so I'm out. Peace.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kokolis said:


> I know this is more of an immature comment to respond to, but I will anyway.
> 
> And I didn't say I've been riding for a few years. I said I rode a few years ago. Meaning like once or twice with a friend while I was younger. And just this year got my first board and started going.
> 
> ...


Also these links describing how to pick board length are so bad it's almost funny.

According to that first link by weight I should be riding a 152 or 152. By height I'm in the range 153-159. I ride a 152 so while they're both pretty close, the weight is still more accurate.

According to the second link that takes into consideration weight and height at the same time I should be riding a 159-167!! That would be HUGE for me! And the two websites can't even agree on the same size range.

Finally, I will say that picking a board based on height can still work pretty well as long as you're super average. Like you're not overweight, you're not super skinny, and you prefer just regular all-mountain groomers. If these conditions don't apply to you, chances are you won't be recommended an ideal board size.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kokolis said:


> LOL your a joke. You clearly don't read half the stuff I write in my posts to be typing shit like that. That or you're trolling hard. I got the information I needed from other helpful people here, so I'm out. Peace.



I read all of it, that's how I know you're a fucktard!
:finger1:
Blow me bitch! :lol:
:finger1:

"Peace Out" :finger1:
:hairy:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

It was a bit harsh tearing that dude a new one when for all we know going fast for him could be 40kph.

I love going fast, I'd be lying if I said I never bombed runs while learning thinking I was hot shit. I bet many here would say the same.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> whoa Chompers whoaaaaaaaa


*DAY FUCKING SEVEN WITHOUT A SSMOKE!!!!!!* :crazy1: :crazy2: 

*….DON'T TELL ME TO CALM DOWN!!!*
 



 :lol:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> Also these links describing how to pick board length are so bad it's almost funny.


Ha, according to the evo link, I'm between 133-162. Makes perfectly sense, somewhere inbetween those 30cm I'll certainly find a board which fits me :laugh:



snowklinger said:


> whoa Chompers whoaaaaaaaa


+1.
Chomps, we all love your enthusiasm and know why you're _bit_ grumpy these days... try to steer it to the positive direction again and let your teeth out of this OP... 



chomps1211 said:


> Find me *ONE* board manf. that lists the size ranges for their boards by riders height!!!


Not a list of ranges of their boards, but even Burton mentions that stupid chin-nose measurement. If you're a noob and don't know better (better meaning that height is used as surrogate for weight as most of the times they correlate), you may think, oh, if Burton says so, I'll go with chin-nose.
Burton.com | Burton Snowboards


Now to the OP. Please understand that we all have seen too many out of control noobs being a danger and some of us have also been run over by such missiles (I once got a board edge of one hitting my back, breaking part of a spine) thus the word "speed" and "noob" is often a trigger for "slow the f down" reactions (or rants, in Chomps case ).

Anyway. As "speed" is a relative thing... I think you're just talking about relatively low numbers and just have the normal beginner issue with picking up slow speed. 

You may have read others mention that the board makes a difference at stability at "speed" and that's why you may think in your case as well. Yes, the board length, stiffness and profile makes a difference, but at "higher" speeds, not really at slow speed you're riding. Yes, even how you set your bindings can affect stability at very high speed, as at very high speed, mini-movements go a long way. But again, those are not the numbers you're talking about.

Every beginner has issues with stability picking up "speed". As long as you're on edge heel or toe side, you don't need to be well balanced to stay +/- stable as the edge helps. But when trying to go bit faster, i.e. going straight-er, you would need to be balanced to keep the board stable: the lack of balance is manifesting. Even a super long stiff stable board is unstable if _you_ are not stable.

Most beginners with issues with "speed" just lack the balance yet. Most important, try to concentrate to bend your knees more. It'll give you the possibility to react faster. Straight legs put you out of balance at every tiny bump. Also try to look at something way down the run, that may give your body more calmness (don't look down at your board anxiously monitoring what the edges are doing ). You may even stretch your arms out at first. Looks silly but it will prevent that you're unintentionally waving your arms and put you off balance. Exercise your balance (and muscle memory) by going straight on a flat run and bend your knees as extremely as you can, stand up, duck, rinse repeat. Try to go straight and go heel to toe edge and really feel what the board is doing at which point of your movement... You may first catch some edges but no worry... at some point your feet will know themselves how to work them edges. If you're there, next balance step: challange your balance. Go straight and intentionally wave your arms, look back up the mtn, look all around you, but keep a clean straight line with your legs. This will exercises to move upper and lower body independently: your legs will learn to keep you in balance and compensate for the upper body. 

It'll all come with hours spent on the slope. It's all about balance/muscle memory. Your muscles can only remember situations they have been into. By hopping, ducking, you force them into situations, they haven't "know" yet, but will - hopefully - remember when you really need it.


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

neni said:


> Ha, according to the evo link, I'm between 133-162. Makes perfectly sense, somewhere inbetween those 30cm I'll certainly find a board which fits me :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I think that may have been one of my issues, That was one of the things I was working on during my last run was shortening my S's on uncrowded slopes. I guess my impression when watching people was they weren't riding toe or heel side when they probably really were.

Plus Idk how this post came to be "All I want to do is go FAST, Speed is the only thing I care about I just want SPEED!" When that's actually not the case at all. I go relatively slow and on the easy slope all day, progressing in speed very slowly. When I gradually get faster and attempt to push myself a bit (when there is no one near by,) I noticed stability issues, which led to this thread. Not at all that I wanted to bomb the Jackrabbit all day looking like a bad ass


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow chomps, I am sending over a couple of 300lb dudes with a straight jacket. I am afraid you might hurt yourself.... Quitting can be a bitch. I get it.  

So OP, without going through eveything. It sounds like you don't need a board, just more time on one. If you really want a new board by all means buy one. Sometimes if you feel the gear sucks you just can't get it out of your head. 

Yes, you do figure out board size by weight recommendations. Length has little to do with it. Except that once you are more experienced you tend to know the length range that works for you. Without checking weight recommendations and all that.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dunno how the shit storm started, probably Chomps forgetting that there is a whole world out there beyond the forums freaks who don't know much about the sport and will use the first google search they come across to get their information. That said he was trying to help and in the end of his first post offered you solid advice, you just ended up taking it a bit personal in which he decided to troll you.

It is what it is...

That out the way, only thing I have to offer is speed/ability like in every sport comes with practice & repetition, a certain kind of board can help but only if you have the ability. Wrath put it down real nice for you gift wrapped and all.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kokolis said:


> Thanks man!


You're welcome. Tho... it's girl, not man :happy: (or is this a saying?) 



Kokolis said:


> I guess my impression when watching people was they weren't riding toe or heel side when they probably really were.


One can be very slightly on edge and/or only partly on edge (i.e. only part of the edge) and this would be not visible for someone watching. In fact that's what you should exercise as next when you have set your balance for riding straight: very tiny smooth edge control movements. 
Try to reduce the amount of edging step by step or just for short stretches. Go back on edge immediately when you feel to get off balance. Keep bit more weight on the front foot, now balance to reduce the edging. At some point you'll even ride flat based, but wait with trying this till you have a good feel for your edges, front and hind foot indepently. Let the board slide some meters flat, then get back on edge - smoothly; shouldn't even be visible for others. Rinse repeat. Gives you a good feel for your edges.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

kokolis, you're a beginner, it's gonna take some time before you get good enough to ride properly at high speeds. it's not the board. although, there are boards that are better at riding fast and being stable but at this point it's mostly you being a beginner. riding fast is combination of skill and confidence. keep riding/practicing and you'll get there eventually.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kokolis said:


> *….Plus Idk how this post came to be "All I want to do is go FAST, Speed is the only thing I care about I just want SPEED!" *


_Seriously?_ Are you _fucking kidding me,..?????_ How did this thread become about *you* being obsessed with *SPEED?????*

Your first three or four posts here, that's all you seem to worry about. "How do I go faster?" Read your own posts why don't you!!!

*The evidence at hand:*


Kokolis said:


> Hey everyone, *I am fairly new to snowboarding, *I have went once or twice in the past but recently got my first board this year…..
> 
> *When I was younger and rented, I was terrible. I just bombed hills (usually blue squares) and made it down in one piece*. *And now that I have been practicing constantly, my technique and everything is better, but at high speeds my stability feels weak.* If I go to fast I am timid I'm going to lose control. And this is on Green circles not on blue squares.
> 
> ...





Kokolis said:


> Ok cool, thanks! I am not sure that I was having an issue believing in what I was doing, I just know my board is cheap and high flex, while *thinking back while renting it was stiff and I was worried maybe my board wasn't meant for faster slopes.
> 
> …..Plus its a tad short since I am 5'10 and its 154. I know that it is just 5cm short from typical all-mountain. But again I'm new and don't know too much about the differences in boards, which is why I came to you guys.*
> 
> ...





Kokolis said:


> I already stated I was terrible XD I didn't have the privilege of learning while I was younger. *Give me a few weeks and I'll catch up. I guess I should have asked if it was normal for a board to feel kind of unstable at higher speeds *
> 
> *I haven't attempted a blue yet since getting the board, I came here to ask first, I may be fully capable of succeeding on one. Especially since I've went down two diamonds since coming back, crashing a bit,*


…again, EVERYTHING you focus on in those posts absolutely screams "out of control knuckle dragger!" 

As Neni mentioned, _Many_ of us have had friends and riding buddies injured by assholes riding like that! Some seriously injured!! Myself included! My friend had the tendons in her lower leg & ankle severed by some out of control dipshit going too fast! Surgery, half dozen pins, and over a year later, she still isn't back on a snowboard yet! 

The following post is the very first one you've made trying to clear up anything, even after being told repeatedly by others _BESIDES MYSELF_, that speed is _NOT_ what you need right now! 



Kokolis said:


> *I go relatively slow and on the easy slope all day, progressing in speed very slowly. When I gradually get faster and attempt to push myself a bit (when there is no one near by,) I noticed stability issues, which led to this thread. Not at all that I wanted to bomb the Jackrabbit all day looking like a bad ass *


*

If what you claim now is true,..? Had you posted this sooner,..? If you had clarified this point early on? I almost certainly would have apologized for misinterpreting your intent and just gone on to repeat the point made by others,... 

However,.. at this point in the thread? After quoting statement after statement from your original posts saying "I want to go faster?" I'm inclined to feel you're just back peddling now since everyone else who has replied has reiterated that you need to SLOW down and LEARN CONTROL!!! 

They replied like that for a reason!! As did I!!!!*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP let me break this down for ya.

Stability's foundation is all about technique/skills...PERIOD!

Speed...that is, "riding in control and going fast"...the foundation is having a solid foundation in skills and having the riding competence and confidence in your skills (and good judgement)....Period! 

Having a board that excels in helping you do these thing called speed and stability is the lessor factor. However if you have a board that is designed for stability and speed and your skills are not up to this level...the board will take you for a ride...until you up your skills.

BTW...congrats to CHOMPS...make it day 8.

And if you need a refresher on the basics of stability...here ya go...from yours truly...:blahblah:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Stability is being able to absorb bumps.
Bending knees is one thing but make sure your knees are loose is also very important.
Also edge control also adds stability.
Try jump on an edge and land back on it without falling down then you know how to absorb shocks.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

neni said:


> You're welcome. Tho... it's girl, not man :happy: (or is this a saying?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a saying, but I don't think he knows you're not a man either :laugh: 


Aside from all of the angst and rage, there's some good info in this thread.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> OP let me break this down for ya.
> 
> Stability's foundation is all about technique/skills...PERIOD!
> 
> ...


Even as a seasoned rider, I always need to remind myself to "stay in the box" and force my hips/butt to be centered over the board. My wife is learning to ride this year. I am going to have her watch this video. I thought it was very informational and nicely done. Good job and thank you!

Also, great idea with the tape to stress what you are talking about and help with the visualization of body alignment.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wrath is the man!!!, I love his contributions and knowledge he shares, but man the dude looks like a certified kook making a snowboard flex video for youtube...


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> _Seriously?_ Are you _fucking kidding me,..?????_ How did this thread become about *you* being obsessed with *SPEED?????*
> 
> Your first three or four posts here, that's all you seem to worry about. "How do I go faster?" Read your own posts why don't you!!!
> 
> ...


Well if that is the case than my apologies for not making this clear in my initial thread. And I get it and feel bad you and your friends had those experiences, they must be bad and I am not going act like I know what that must have been like. But I promise I am not one of those guys.

In my initial post when I said I used to bomb hills, it wasn't that I wanted to be "badass" but more I was thrown in the fire without knowing what I was getting myself into. I was young and had no idea that you were even supposed to ride edges to slow yourself down, I didn't come from a family of riders. I was mainly making fun of myself. And safety for myself and others is obviously I want more control for in the first place.

And yes I was concerned about my board not being meant for faster slopes, because if it wasn't, I wasn't even going to go near them nomatter what. But it seems that isn't the case, which I am glad because I didn't want to put a ton of money on a new board.

I didn't want this to be about me being a speed demon, but about my progression and speed is a natural form of progression.

I can see why you may have gotten the wrong idea though, and I didn't point that out sooner because when typing it I didn't read it that way, so I was confused why I was being attacked so hard. so I will regress. I apologize for the misunderstanding and taking your post also the wrong way and I appreciate your advice.

Btw, from what is being said in the thread it sounds like your in the process of quitting smoking? If that is the case congrats on the progress! With enough willpower and determination you can do it. I have friends that have done that as well and they made it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Kokolis said:


> Well if that is the case than my apologies for not making this clear in my initial thread. And I get it and feel bad you and your friends had those experiences, they must be bad and I am not going act like I know what that must have been like. But I promise I am not one of those guys.
> 
> In my initial post when I said I used to bomb hills, it wasn't that I wanted to be "badass" but more I was thrown in the fire without knowing what I was getting myself into. I was young and had no idea that you were even supposed to ride edges to slow yourself down, I didn't come from a family of riders. I was mainly making fun of myself. And safety for myself and others is obviously I want more control for in the first place.
> 
> ...


Don't let Chomps scare you away. He's harmless (_I think?_) and there's some really knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:eusa_clap:


wrathfuldeity said:


> And if you need a refresher on the basics of stability...here ya go...from yours truly...:blahblah:


Great job, Wrath! The tapes are a very good visualization idea. Many important basic points you stress and vizualize. Well done


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

neni said:


> :eusa_clap:
> 
> Great job, Wrath! The tapes are a very good visualization idea. Many important basic points you stress and vizualize. Well done


I agree I really like the video. Especially the visual about having your hips more forward. From bending over and having my butt towards the back my lower back would always absolutely destroy me when I got toward the end of the hill. So much so that sometimes when I got toward the bottom, having to rest my arms on my legs taking pressure off my back. :eyetwitch2: (My lower back isn't always the best.) 

And Neni, I apologize I didn't mean nothing by that. I have a big group I've been going with and "man" is used universally so I'm just used to it I guess. At the same time I didn't look at your profile so I really wasn't sure either way.


----------



## Kokolis (Mar 3, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Don't let Chomps scare you away. He's harmless (_I think?_) and there's some really knowledgeable people on here.


I can tell, I already learned so much. Unfortunately not everyone can afford lessons or I would definitely do that. I can afford my weekday lift ticket as I am just getting out of college so any help outside of actually riding is very appreciated.

I think it was just a misunderstanding. I didn't word my initial post with the best wording so I can see how it would come across that I would be someone that didn't give a crap about anything but going fast, and I misunderstood his initial post, I guess I just felt like he was attacking my lack of knowledge a lot for me already saying I was bad and didn't know much. And didn't see the good advice at the end in the same way I otherwise would have. It happens.

If this was IRL I doubt there would be any issue at all. Stupid internet.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, everybody! This was even more entertaining than my "Flow bindings released" thread. At least it was from my perspective.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Kokolis said:


> I can tell, I already learned so much. Unfortunately not everyone can afford lessons or I would definitely do that. I can afford my weekday lift ticket as I am just getting out of college so any help outside of actually riding is very appreciated.
> 
> I think it was just a misunderstanding. I didn't word my initial post with the best wording so I can see how it would come across that I would be someone that didn't give a crap about anything but going fast, and I misunderstood his initial post, I guess I just felt like he was attacking my lack of knowledge a lot for me already saying I was bad and didn't know much. And didn't see the good advice at the end in the same way I otherwise would have. It happens.
> 
> If this was IRL I doubt there would be any issue at all. Stupid internet.


Lessons are quite expensive. As I have mentioned previously, my wife is learning how to snowboard this year. She did a group lesson and did not like it. She enjoyed and learned some in her Private Lesson, but an hour just is not enough time. I spent some time with her this weekend and was trying to teach her the beginning steps of carving... she said I did a better job than the instructor :laugh: - everyone on here says if you are in a relationship not to give the lesson(s) yourself. I just tried to be patient with her and she seems to be grasping the basics so far.

I haven't been here that long, but chomps is always pretty animated (and always uses lots of smilies). I'm sure his quitting smoking makes him even more crazy, haha.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kokolis said:


> Well if that is the case than my apologies for not making this clear in my initial thread. And I get it and feel bad you and your friends had those experiences, they must be bad and I am not going act like I know what that must have been like. But I promise I am not one of those guys.
> 
> In my initial post when I said I used to bomb hills, it wasn't that I wanted to be "badass" but more I was thrown in the fire without knowing what I was getting myself into.
> 
> ...


Well,.. Sounds like maybe we *both* had more of a knee jerk reaction to a few key words or phrases in each others posts without actually understanding the true meaning or intent! 

I am sorry about that! If you spend some time reading some past threads and discussions here, you will soon understand why Phrases like "Bombing" and "High Speed" especially coming from someone that is obviously very new to snowboarding? Those phrases are somewhat of a red flag here. 

You might be surprised to know just how often a new member posts those kinds of comments and actually _wants_ to be viewed as a "Baddass!!" They come here intending to brag about how fast they can go and how they are hitting totally steep "Blue & Black" runs already! These kinds of newbs also inevitably become quite indignant whenever it is suggested that they should really slow down and learn to ride with "real" control and skill!

So,… Again, I will apologize for my part in the all this misunderstanding _and_ for going full retard agro so quickly!! I do remember my very first season when hitting a top speed of 17-18 mph felt _Scary_ Freakin' fast to me!! I have also known a few people here & on the hill who's "Friends?" Also Introduced them to snowboarding by throwing them into the deep end and shouting "Swim!!" So if that was your experience? I'm sorry you got hosed like that! :laugh: It's not cool! I started with lessons and learned in a more slow paced & controlled fashion. (…of course I was also 50 before I started snowboarding and had long since outgrown any youthful misconceptions of being immortal or impervious to injury!) :lol: 

Taking lessons and learning to better my technique? The more I learned about mastering proper control, combined with finding information here and elsewhere and spending enough actual time on the snow? 

All of that is what has done _wonders_ for upping the limit of how fast feels "Scary Freakin' Fast" to me nowadays! Not the boards or the difficulty Label of any particular run!

Hopefully we can both rewind on the "tude" a little and move forward from here!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Thanks, everybody! This was even more entertaining than my "Flow bindings released" thread. At least it was from my perspective.


I think the "broken snowboard for sale" and associated threads are #1 for me, but I really liked how this one went off the rails almost immediately. :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kokolis said:


> If this was IRL I doubt there would be any issue at all. Stupid internet.


Motto of the day!

Props for the attitude. You'll fit in. 
Now go riding as much as you can, have fun!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> I think the "broken snowboard for sale" and associated threads are #1 for me, but I really liked how this one went off the rails almost immediately. :laugh:


You missed that piece of gold http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/84953-need-help-product-design-idea.html


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

stability: not Chompers strong suit, makes him jelly

Wrath: please put some fucking pants on.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> stability: not Chompers strong suit, makes him jelly
> 
> *Wrath: please put some fucking pants on.*


I couldn't help but think the same thing. LOL! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> *stability: not Chompers strong suit*, makes him jelly.


Well,.. if we're talking "emotional" stability? I guess I'd have to say you're not wrong! Not this past week anyway!! :blink: :embarrased1:



Jcb890 said:


> snowklinger said:
> 
> 
> > *Wrath: please put some fucking pants on.*
> ...


:huh:But then we wouldn't be able to see what his hips are doi,…… :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1:

_Ohhhhhh,.._ OK!! I see your point now!!!
 :lol: (Wrath,..!! Now,.. of course you _know_ I _genuinely_ think your video is awesome, right? The tape on the base layers?? That was downright inspired!!!)


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> stability: not Chompers strong suit, makes him jelly
> 
> Wrath: please put some fucking pants on.


lol

Wrath is soo' old school, I love that *What the fuck was I talking about* alzheimer's moment 5:27 into the vid...

I just hope to be shredding like this dude well into my older age...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ItchEtrigR said:


> lol
> 
> Wrath is soo' old school, I love that *What the fuck was I talking about* alzheimer's moment 5:27 into the vid...
> 
> I just hope to be shredding like this dude well into my older age...


LOL...At least I remembered to put on some fuck'n yantz on. It was a 1 take deal with a couple notes scratched on an old envelope...that I couldn't see cause I didn't have my glasses on. Then I was just going to do a private email to Essie and couldn't get it to load...so fuck it...load it up...2 frick'n hours to youtube :facepalm1: 

Yup normal state of mind...wtf am I doing...but it keeps it FRESH


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> LOL...At least I remembered to put on some fuck'n yantz on. It was a 1 take deal with a couple notes scratched on an old envelope...that I couldn't see cause I didn't have my glasses on. Then I was just going to do a private email to Essie and couldn't get it to load...so fuck it...load it up...2 frick'n hours to youtube :facepalm1:
> 
> Yup normal state of mind...wtf am I doing...but it keeps it FRESH


i love this man


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> i love this man


 awww...broluv or did you forget the comma


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> OP let me break this down for ya.
> 
> Stability's foundation is all about technique/skills...PERIOD!
> 
> ...


Thats really good information! Thanks for sharing! Need to show this to a bunch of friends!


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Im a noob too, just figured this out a bit, watched a ton of youtube videos, put em all together in practice.

1. Don't face forward, keep shoulders parallel with the board. Keep your back hand over the tail, this helps keep your shoulders from both turning downhill. This adds a ton of stabilty.

2. Bend your knees, adjust highbacks forward, not 90 degrees with the board, this will help you bend your knees. 

3. If the first two don't help you may need to widen or shorten your stance, probably widen but I would try the other two first.


----------

